# Portrait like 60er



## daliSalva (14. Oktober 2005)

Hab ein Foto mit meinem Portrait digital auf meinem PC.
Möchte dieses wie folgt bearbeiten:
Konturen (Augenhöhlen, Nasespitze, Augenbraue, Mund)
und Haare erscheinen in schwarz,
der Rest in einer Farbe, wie z.B. orange.
Wer weiß, was ich meine und kann mir helfen.
Tips oder Links.
Wäre super.
D. i. V. (Danke im Vorraus)

Gruß Gianalesigi


----------



## chmee (14. Oktober 2005)

Erstens hier lesen:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials223142.html
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials223693.html
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials221749.html

Zweitens vielleicht das testen:
1. wichtiges Objekt umrahmen ( zB Kopf )
2. Auf neuer Ebene mit Farbe füllen
3. Alte Ebene mit zB Stamp(Stempel) oder Tonwertkorrektur(STRG+L) bearbeiten, harte Gesichtskanten finden 

Drittens:
Suche benutzen: Comicstil oder Illustration oder vektor

mfg chmee


----------



## daliSalva (15. Oktober 2005)

Danke für die Tips, werds testen ...


----------

